# Pels volts de



## charles79

No m'espereu a dormir. Hi tornaré ______les huit del matí.

a) a això de
b) sobre
c) pels volts de

Mai no he vist la construcció "pels volts de".


----------



## Lurrezko

Sempre hi ha una primera vegada.


----------



## merquiades

A això de les vuit (a eso de las ocho) i sobre les vuit (sobre las ocho) seràn calcs del castellà.


----------



## charles79

M'imagine que sí, però com no coneixia l'estructura "pel volts".... també es pot utilitzar "al voltant de"?


----------



## betulina

Trobaràs l'expressió als diccionaris:



> _2 _ * pels volts de* _loc prep_   Expressió usada per a denotar que un lloc és molt proper a un altre o  que una indicació de quantitat o de temps té només un valor aproximat. _Aquest poble que dius és pels volts d'Olot. Pels volts de les deu. _GDLC



"Al voltant de" no s'utilitza en indicacions de temps, només de lloc. Per a proximitat de temps també hi ha "cap a".


----------



## charles79

Ostres, sembla que "pels volts de" siga massa formal no?. Millor "cap a".No obstant això a un exàmen he d'estudiar-ho tot.


----------



## Lurrezko

A la meva zona no ho és pas, de formal. Em sona natural.


----------



## charles79

Segons la zona ja que a la que jo visc diríem més bé "cap a". 
Al cap i a la fi crec que t'obliguen a parlar segons la zona on vius.


----------

